# Labor Epidural Coding



## enancy79 (Nov 4, 2008)

How would you code this scenario:  Labor epidural is placed by CRNA (non medically directed) then a second CRNA (non medically directed) from the same group peforms the C-section?  My opinion is 01967 for the first and 01968 for the second, however, we have been approached by another biller who recommends 01967 for the 1st and 01961 for the second.  Other opinions??


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 4, 2008)

01967 and 01968

Julie D, CPC


----------



## enancy79 (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with 01967 and 01968.  Would the coding change if the labor epidural was on Day 1 and the C-section on Day 2?  I believe the coding remains the same but I need more opinions to back me up.


----------



## LGillstrom (Nov 7, 2008)

For what my opinion, and what we currently do here, is worth...

We bill the same no matter if the epidural is the same day of the c-section or not.  

We also use 01967 and 01968.


----------

